# Is this the Best webhosting prices available. Please advise



## tera (Nov 30, 2004)

I am just starting out as an web designer and want the cheapest yet stable web hosting services for hosting my clients websites.
 I have been searching the web for weeks and the best rates i could come accross for both Windows 2003.NET and Linux Webhosting was at the site at *www.compitenthosting.com . 
they are asking for about Rs.30 per month for 50 MB unlimited Domains Hosting Only. 
Other sites are offering between Rs. 90 to Rs.200 for the same space and that for single domain hosting.

My questions are
1) . Does anyone know of any better prices ? Or is this the best price i can get for the webhosting ?
2) . What is the difference between unlimited domains and single domain hosting. How many does unlimited mean ?
3). How can there be so much difference in the prices are the profit margins that big in this profession.

Please help i am so confused need to know all i can before i invest my small savings in this business.

Thank you for your time
regards
Tera


----------



## ramank (Nov 30, 2004)

This might help you!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7762&highlight=web+host
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9455&highlight=web+host

BTW, search before you post


----------



## go4inet (Nov 30, 2004)

You have always see which is reliable !
Host to offer u 400 - 3000 bucks !

Check for uptime and lots of criteria !
And BTW u can also PM me for good quotes 
Web Hosting + Domains !


----------



## vbtech (Nov 30, 2004)

Well I think the perosn is associated with the hosting company of which he had given the details and he is using this forum for advertisement of his hosting company, as this hosting company is only 5 months old.


----------



## Deep (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Is this the Best webhosting prices available. Please adv*



			
				tera said:
			
		

> 1) . Does anyone know of any better prices ? Or is this the best price i can get for the webhosting ?



This is good price according to me but the bandwidth is pretty much less...

Generally you can get 25 MB for say Rs. 1000 a year and 1 GB for say Rs. 6,000 a year but this is very cheap and if you dont require bandwidth then you can go for it...

their servers are hosted on LiquidWeb.com, do check out review about liquidweb on www.webhostingtalk.com



			
				tera said:
			
		

> 2) . What is the difference between unlimited domains and single domain hosting. How many does unlimited mean ?



unlimited domains means - you can have as many as sites u want on that space i.e. you can have example.com, example2.com, example3.com etc...

and in single domain, only one site is allowed that is example.com



			
				tera said:
			
		

> 3). How can there be so much difference in the prices are the profit margins that big in this profession.



Well their server might be hosted on cheap datacenters or they have reseller account or they don't want to make much of profits 

btw you can get in touch with me or vinay (go4i) if you need hosting, otherwise i dont see any harm in going for this host also..just be sure that you get proper review about it..

Deep

*EDIT :* btw i tried to order one test hosting pack on their site...there seems to be some mess on thier site i suppose...

try registering one test account...and see what happens...

Deep


----------



## tera (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thank You all for your help*

Thank you Deep.. I found the link you gave me very informative.
They dont have a test account i chatted with their sales people and they have given me a test account, the speed seems great so far.
Also thanks to Ramank.... i did check out all the links and they did seem to be much more expensive. Thanks go4inet... i am getting 500MB for much less from the same people 
Vbtech... thank you for your input but you are abviously on the wrong track here... maybe its something that you do... post in forums under assumed names to drive traffic .. well if you do.. that stinks (((
Anyways its your call.

Deep can you message me how much can you give me for 50 MB and if you can give me a test account.
Thank You all
Tera


----------



## vbtech (Nov 30, 2004)

Tera, I can't prove that you are associated with this company, and if you are not I sincerlely apologize for my post, but since this was your first post to the digit forum and that too describing all the features of a hosting company and also placing their link, that's why i made this comment. 

Well this forum is not meant for discussing your hosting rates, you can PM other members instead of asking the prices in public, Is it not a traffic driving thing.


----------



## Deep (Nov 30, 2004)

vbtech,

I have mailed him my server rates and all, let's see what happens now 

Deep


----------



## vbtech (Nov 30, 2004)

Deep, 

I have no problem with anyone selling any of the product here at digit forum. but when i posted a post here just for inviting people to join developers community the digit moderators disapproved my post, and there was nothing commercial in that post, I thought that they are right this forum is not a place to promote our websites, irrespective of the motive whether is it for promoting community groups or selling other commercial products. and if the digit guys don't have any objection with people promoting their hosting websites then who am i to decide what is wrong and right. what I can say only is *HAPPY SELLING*.


----------



## Deep (Nov 30, 2004)

vbtech said:
			
		

> Deep,
> 
> I have no problem with anyone selling any of the product here at digit forum. but when i posted a post here just for inviting people to join developers community the digit moderators disapproved my post, and there was nothing commercial in that post, I thought that they are right this forum is not a place to promote our websites, irrespective of the motive whether is it for promoting community groups or selling other commercial products. and if the digit guys don't have any objection with people promoting their hosting websites then who am i to decide what is wrong and right. what I can say only is *HAPPY SELLING*.



Guys, I am sorry for diverting the topic...

vbtech...

see the thing is...
if we find that tera is just trying to promote this site then i am sure mods are gonna remove the link and lock this topic (like they do for other spam posts)

but if he really want to buy the space then?

and as far as adversting of hosting service is concern i think if you stay in boundries i.e. dont post links of your site and contact people via people only if they require some space then there should not be any problem 

but if anyone tries to post things like..."I can provide hosting at cheaper rate check www.mysite.com to know more" then the post is going to get locked/deleted no matter who the poster is...whether it is me or anyone 

anyways man you take care, i hope i have made things clear 

Reagrds
Deep


----------



## vbtech (Dec 1, 2004)

Deep 

If one want to knows about the hosting prices and features, then there are thousands of forums discussing only about hosting rates and features , and the members are from hosting company, and if you think a person knows that he can ask about hosting in a forum and he/she don't post in a hosting forum and post in Digit forums, where there are only a few people like you providing hosting gives ur opinion then is is unwise   

I will suggest anyone in need of hosting services and want to discuss it in forums, then he should post his query at hosting forums like hostingdiscussion, webhostingtalk, where one can get more choices and unbiased answers.


----------



## Deep (Dec 1, 2004)

oh yes you are right but see the thing is many of the people are not aware of the things and as digit is india's leadig technology so people might think that guys over there might be able to help me out..

couple of other guys had also asked before and had purchased space according to the suggestions of the members 

so i think there is no harm in asking about anything related to tech here but as you said specialized hosting forums will give them more choices...


take care
Deep


----------



## Ricky (Dec 1, 2004)

Man..
Hosting things are getting very competative.. 
Lesser are now lesser prices.. 

People now only go for reliable things.. ! inst !


----------

